# pinche



## santich

Hola todos.
Estoy en México y estoy aprendiendo tanto el español universal como el español de México.
Aquí de vez en cuando oigo ¨pinche ...¨. Sé que es algo grosero pero no sé exactamente lo que significa y cómo se usa. Alguien me ayudaría?


----------



## Hidrocálida

santich said:


> Hola todos.
> Estoy en México y estoy aprendiendo tanto el español universal como el español de México.
> Aquí de vez en cuando oigo ¨pinche ...¨. Sé que es algo grosero pero no sé exactamente lo que significa y cómo se usa. Alguien me ayudaría?


*Hola:
*Te dejo la definicion que da el diccionario breve de Mexicanismos de la Academia Mexicana De La Lengua
http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php
http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070712124052AAkBCze&show=7
*
pinche. *(Probablemente del español _pinche _'persona       que presta servicios auxiliares en la cocina'.) adj. despect.       *Despreciable*. Es voz malsonante. Se usa generalmente ante el       sustantivo.
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

También es muy común la variación "pinchi".


----------



## chics

santich said:


> estoy aprendiendo tanto el *español universal* como...


Siento decepcionarte, pero tengo que comentarte que el "español universal" no existe (bueno, podríamos considerar que Severo Ochoa, por ejemplo, es uno, pero te refieres a otra cosa ¿verdad?). Tal vez aprendes castellano de otro lugar (¿cuál?) además del de Méjico...

En España un _pinche_ es un ayudante de cocina.


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> También es muy común la variación "pinchi".


 
Hola.

Tienes razón, de hecho yo recuerdo que cuando yo era niño "pinchi" era la mala palabra y "pinche" era el asistente del chef. Ahora hace mucho que no oigo "pinchi", todo mundo dice "pinche".

Para mí si que existe el español universal, y es aquel que encontramos en estos foros, en los noticieros, en los libros, es decir, aquel con el cual ,todos los que te sabemos español, podemos comunicarnos.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Totalmente de acuerdo con Mirx.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

mirx said:


> Para mí si que existe el español universal, y es aquel que encontramos en estos foros, en los noticieros, en los libros, es decir, aquel con el cual ,todos los que te sabemos español, podemos comunicarnos.


 
Secundo totalmente la opinión de Mirx. Si todos nos ponemos a usar regionalismos en nuestros comentarios, creo que muy difícilmente podríamos entendernos. Por eso recurrimos al español universal. Para muestra un botón: el caso de "*pinche*", término muy difundido en México, con un significado específico para dicha nación, pero que no necesariamente se usa del mismo modo en el resto de Iberomérica.

Saludes,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenido Santich!

En español de España, la palabra pinche solo es peyorativa si el que la usa lo quiere. Si no, no lo es. 
El pinche de cocina es una figura muy popular en la restauración española. Muchos grandes cocineros españoles empezaron siendo pinches, de la misma forma que muchos grandes jugadores de golf empezaron de caddys o muchos tenistas de recoge pelotas.


----------



## santich

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. 
Exista o no exista el español universal, estudiar bien el español de algún país específico me ayudará mucho en entender a los hispanohablantes de todo el mundo.


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> Hola.
> 
> Tienes razón, de hecho yo recuerdo que cuando yo era niño "pinchi" era la mala palabra y "pinche" era el asistente del chef. Ahora hace mucho que no oigo "pinchi", todo mundo dice "pinche".
> 
> Para mí si que existe el español universal, y es aquel que encontramos en estos foros, en los noticieros, en los libros, es decir, aquel con el cual ,todos los que te sabemos español, podemos comunicarnos.
> 
> Saludos.



No sé por allá, pero en BC todo el mundo dice *pinchi*.


----------



## 0scar

Por acá un _pinche_ es el empleado más joven de una oficina, oficialmente llamado _cadete_, cuya tarea principal es hacer  mandados.
La palabra viene de esos clavos de escritorio donde se pinchan papeles.


----------



## ricomn

Argótide said:


> No sé por allá, pero en BC todo el mundo dice *pinchi*.


 
Por mis lares también, creo que se dice pinche mas bién en el centro y sur del país.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sí decimos pinche. Pinchi lo he oído en Sinaloa y Chihuahua.


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> No sé por allá, pero en BC todo el mundo dice *pinchi*.


 
En Durango así era cuando yo estaba chico, ahora ya dicen pinche.



ricomn said:


> Por mis lares también, creo que se dice pinche mas bién en el centro y sur del país.


 
Si, los chilangos siempre dicen pinche.


----------



## leftaro

Les traigo paz:
 En Chile Piche es un objeto que sirve usan las niñas para tomarse el pelo, muy similar a un orquilla.


----------



## yaya.mx

Argótide said:


> No sé por allá, pero en BC todo el mundo dice *pinchi*.


 
Yo digo pinche..


----------



## leftaro

Les traigo paz:
En Chile pinche es un objeto que sirve para afirmarse el pelo, muy similar a un orquilla.

Corrijo el post anterior )


----------



## Ube

Hola:
En Cantabria, mi patria chica, España, se usa pinche para todo aquel que hace trabajos auxiliares, tanto en la cocina como en la construcción y toda otra profesión. Tenemos un juego de bolos, característico de Cantabria, en el que al muchacho (o muchacha) que vuelve a colocar los bolos, derribados por el jugador de turno, de pie se le llama "pinche" y es uno de los héroes de la fiesta, es decir, que no tiene nada de peyorativo.
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Paz para ti también, Leftaro (bonito nombre, escrito con grafía más próxima al original etimológico).

Quiero aclarar que, en Chile, _pinche_ también se aplica a los ayudantes de cocina. Además, me atrevo a especular que la acepción apuntada por Leftaro (pinza para sostener el cabello) viene del inglés _to pinch_ que significa _pellizcar.

_Deducirán ustedes, por lo anterior, que esta palabra aquí no es de ningún modo  malsonante ni peyorativa.

Saludos


----------



## Ube

Hola:
En el CORDE aparece "pinche", como registro más antiguo, en una obra de D. José María  Pereda, insigne novelista cántabro de finales del siglo XIX; en esa época la influencia del inglés ya era grande así que no sé si la etimología propuesta por Aviador es refutable con los miserables datos de que dispongo.
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Ube,

no, amigo. El préstamo del inglés que yo sugiero sólo se aplica a Chile (_pinza para sujetar el cabello_) que es, con toda seguridad, moderno. De ningún modo me refiero a las acepciones recogidas en el DRAE que ignora aquella.

Saludos


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Hola a todos.
Entiendo por los comentarios que en México "pinche" acompañando a un sustantivo es un poco malsonante. Pero, ¿cómo de malsonante? Me explico.
Estoy traduciendo un cuento de un escritor mejicano. Uno de los personajes, hablando de otro, dice: "Pinche Fulanito". ¿Sería màs apropiado traducirlo como "Maldito F." o como "Jodido F."? 
¡Gracias!


----------



## mirx

kelpiesnotmyrealname said:


> Hola a todos.
> Entiendo por los comentarios que en México "pinche" acompañando a un sustantivo es un poco malsonante. Pero, ¿cómo de malsonante? Me explico.
> Estoy traduciendo un cuento de un escritor mejicano. Uno de los personajes, hablando de otro, dice: "Pinche Fulanito". ¿Sería màs apropiado traducirlo como "Maldito F." o como "Jodido F."?
> ¡Gracias!



Maldito. 
Jodido en México significa pobre.


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

¿Entonces no es excesivamente malsonante? Ponía como ejemplos "maldito" y "jodido" para hacerme una idea del grado del vulgaridad. No sé si me explico. La tradución es al italiano, y no me gustaría que en mi traducción la expresión fuera mucho más vulgar de lo que es en el original.


----------



## mirx

kelpiesnotmyrealname said:


> ¿Entonces no es excesivamente malsonante? Ponía como ejemplos "maldito" y "jodido" para hacerme una idea del grado del vulgaridad. No sé si me explico. La tradución es al italiano, y no me gustaría que en mi traducción la expresión fuera mucho más vulgar de lo que es en el original.


Sí es malsonante, los niños no lo dicen y la tele lo censura.


> *3.     * adj. despect. malson._ Méx._ *ruin*      (‖ despreciable).


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Muchas gracias Mirx.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ojo: ¿Quién, cómo, a quién, en qué situación, en qué tono está el pinche Fulanito?
Pinche también puede tener connotación positiva.
_¡Pinche compadre, qué bien te ves!_
Eso, por una parte, y por la otra, equiparar un pinche negativo con maldito no me suena, no. El mejor equivalente para mí es _cabrón_. Aunque decir _¡Pinche cabrón!_ es muy usual también.


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Un detective está investigando sobre la muerte del tal Fulanito. Interroga a sus amigos y parientes. Uno de los interrogados es un amigo de infancia del muerto y es él el que dice "Pinche Fulanito, yo creo que lo han matado por un asunto de droga". Yo leo en sus palabras cierto cariño, y tal vez rabia por dejarse matar. 
Desde luego no es usado como insulto, aunque tampoco le veo la connotación positiva.
Me imagino que en España podría decirse "Puto/jodido/maldito Fulanito", y en italiano algo parecido. Necesito entender cuál de esos tres adjetivos es el que más se acerca al grado de vulgaridad del original en México.


----------



## acomerla

En Argentina (Buenos Aires) pinche refiere a un objeto punzante como los que hay en los juegos de Sega que te sacan vida... los chicos les dicen pinches a las agujas o alfileres.


----------



## mirx

kelpiesnotmyrealname said:


> Un detective está investigando sobre la muerte del tal Fulanito. Interroga a sus amigos y parientes. Uno de los interrogados es un amigo de infancia del muerto y es él el que dice "Pinche Fulanito, yo creo que lo han matado por un asunto de droga". Yo leo en sus palabras cierto cariño, y tal vez rabia por dejarse matar.
> Desde luego no es usado como insulto, aunque tampoco le veo la connotación positiva.
> Me imagino que en España podría decirse "Puto/jodido/maldito Fulanito", y en italiano algo parecido. Necesito entender cuál de esos tres adjetivos es el que más se acerca al grado de vulgaridad del original en México.



Lo más parecido a pinche/i es el adjetivo "f*ucking" en inglés. Puede tener todas las connotaciones negativas y positivas que se le quiera dar. Y más o menos el mismo registro en cuanto a su uso y aceptación. Aún cuando se usa como termino cariñoso (en cofianza) sigue siendo una mala palabra.


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Vale, creo que ya lo he entendido mejor. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya: en este caso, quizá _pobre_, _desdichado_ Fulanito.


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya: en este caso, quizá _pobre_, _desdichado_ Fulanito.


Este es un matiz que no había tenido en cuenta... Lo pensaré. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Erreconerre

santich said:


> Hola todos.
> Estoy en México y estoy aprendiendo tanto el español universal como el español de México.
> Aquí de vez en cuando oigo ¨pinche ...¨. Sé que es algo grosero pero no sé exactamente lo que significa y cómo se usa. Alguien me ayudaría?


 
Cuando escucho a alguien decir _*pinche*_ inmediatamente me doy cuenta que no es una persona de este lugar. Porque para nosotros no hay más forma de decir que _*pinchi.*_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Erreconerre said:


> Cuando escucho a alguien decir _*pinche*_ inmediatamente me doy cuenta que no es una persona de este lugar. Porque para nosotros no hay más forma de decir que _*pinchi.*_


 
Para que tomen nota todos los presentes que incluso dentro de un mismo país (bueno, sí, bastante grande, en efecto) el idioma varía, y bastante.

Cuando escucho alguien decir: _Soy de *S*hihuahua, uerco_, sé inmediatamente que es de *C*hihuahua.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Para que tomen nota todos los presentes que incluso dentro de un mismo país (bueno, sí, bastante grande, en efecto) el idioma varía, y bastante.
> 
> Cuando escucho alguien decir: _Soy de *S*hihuahua, uerco_, sé inmediatamente que es de *C*hihuahua.
> 
> Saludos.



Huerco es con hache y es en Monterrey.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> Huerco es con hache y es en Monterrey.


 
¿No les digo?


----------



## Briolet

chics said:


> Siento decepcionarte, pero tengo que comentarte que el "español universal" no existe (bueno, podríamos considerar que Severo Ochoa, por ejemplo, es uno, pero te refieres a otra cosa ¿verdad?). Tal vez aprendes castellano de otro lugar (¿cuál?) además del de Méjico...
> 
> En España un _pinche_ es un ayudante de cocina.


Permíteme aclararte que ni tan siquiera Severo Ochoa valdría como ejemplo de "español" universal, pues este hombre sería muy universal, pero era asturiano. 😉 Así que... tú realmente has hablado de un "asturiano universal". Para poner un ejemplo de "español universal", tendrás que buscar a otro. 😉
Puxa Asturies dixebrá! 

Con respecto a la palabra 'pinche', en la Península Ibérica se utiliza con el significado de ayudante de cocina, sí; pero en Latinoamérica parece tener otros significados, dependiendo del país. Por ejemplo, se ve que en México es hasta palabra malsonante, con un significado parecido a 'maldito' o incluso 'jod***'.


----------

